
Running PHP in .NET with Peachpie - pchp
http://blog.peachpie.io/2016/03/executing-peachpie.html?medium=hn
======
jakubmisek
Thats progress!

------
starbycka
Wow sick!!

~~~
jakubmisek
Imagine deriving a C# class in PHP and then deriving it back in C# and then
using it in PHP!

~~~
krejzycoode
Mind blown

~~~
jakubmisek
Exactly!

~~~
wasistdenndas
Do you work on Peachpie?

~~~
jakubmisek
Maybe?

~~~
pchp
He does, he's just being humble.

